# Retrospective 7 with MacBook pro retina 13"?



## 7enderbender (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi there,

I'm looking for a new bag for light travel to hold my gripped 5D, 50L, 135L, 24-105, flash and a MacBook Pro Retina 13".

It might be tight but I always wanted one of the Thintank Retrospective bags and the 7 might fit the bill. It says on their website that it fits the 11" Air or a tablet but I've read that some people put the MBPr 13 in there.

Can anyone confirm this who may have any of the above combinations?


----------



## ahab1372 (Apr 19, 2014)

I can try tomorrow night, but I suspect it will be a bit too crammed. Maybe in the outside pocket? 
I'll let you know. 
Did you consider the 10?


----------



## JPAZ (Apr 19, 2014)

I have the 7 (which is my most commonly used bag) and the camera and lenses should be a no brainer. I've put an Ipad2 in the back compartment. I don't know how much bigger the Macbook would be. I'd suspect it would be a bit of a squeeze.


----------



## 7enderbender (Apr 20, 2014)

ahab1372 said:


> I can try tomorrow night, but I suspect it will be a bit too crammed. Maybe in the outside pocket?
> I'll let you know.
> Did you consider the 10?



I have but it doesn't look as if the 10 has a laptop compartment at all.


----------



## ahab1372 (Apr 21, 2014)

First of all, I have the Retrospective 10, not the 7 - sorry, I didn't remember right. The Macbook Air 13 inch does not fit in there (see pictures below). The 10 doesn't have a dedicated Laptop compartment, but it does have a rear pocket with a zipper that would hold a tablet nicely. Putting it in upright is probably not an option I guess.
According to the ThinkTank website the 7 is a little wider, but maybe not wide enough. The website says 11.8 inches for the laptop compartment, the larger MB Air is 12.8 inches wide, I came back late, otherwise I would have stopped at the local camera store to see if I could squeeze it in, but I would'n count on it. I might be able to try next week (The store is not far away).

I personally went for the UrbanDisguise v60 for occasions when I want to carry camera gear and laptop - It even hold the MB Pro 13-inch and the MB Air 13-inch at the same time in the laptop compartment. But for me that is rare, mostly when I travel by plane.
EDIT: The UrbanDisguise does fit under an Airplane seat.

When I'm out shooting, I don't need my laptop, and love the Retrospective 10 for that. It holds a 5D mark III with RRS L-bracket, with a 24-105mmL attached and lens hood, with 70-300mm L next to it with tripod collar and lens plate (hood reversed), and in the front pocket a Rokinon 14mm, filter pouch, and a 40mm pancake. The camera fits also with the 70-300mm L attached, and the 24-105 next to it.
The Retrospective 7 is a little wider, but has less height, and is less deep. I probably could still fit all of the above in the 7 (there is still some wiggle room in the 10), but it would be harder to get things in and out.

Not sure if that helps you at all with the decision making - if the laptop is a must-have, I can try the Retrospective 7 and the 20 when I'm in the store next week.


----------



## 7enderbender (Apr 21, 2014)

Ahab,

Thanks for all the information and suggestions and for offering to try it at the store for me. That's actually what I'm going to do in a few days - once my new laptop arrives that is.

The intention for this one is exactly that: air travel and a road trip. So I'm looking for something compact that can house the items above and doesn't scream "camera bag" when out on the road.

Thanks


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 21, 2014)

The 7 and the 10 are very different, the 10 (20 and 30) came first and they missed an obvious feature with it, the back pocket isn't a dedicated laptop/tablet pocket, but it can fit an iPad or 11" MBA. When they came out with the 7 they realised the design would be much better if they made the back pocket a dedicated tablet pocket, it is much better designed for the purpose, it is padded and the zip goes much further round to give better access.

If you have a laptop sleeve it is better to put it in the front pocket of the 10. The 10 is far more appropriate for your gear than the 7, I have the 10 and always use it as my travel bag.


----------



## ahab1372 (Apr 21, 2014)

7enderBender,
I figured you either didn't have the laptop at hand or the camera store, just wasn't sure which one .
Trying bags with your gear is the best way to find out. I have packed and unpacked most of my stuff into 4 different bags, in the store, before I bought the 10.
I also agree with pbd, ThinkTank really forgot the laptop option on the 10 and 20. I personally don't miss it when I go shooting, but would be nice to have the option. Btw, the 13-inch doesn't fit comfortably into the front pocket of the 10, even without a sleeve.
For the actual travel time (on the plane etc) I don't mind taking the larger UrbanDisguise (I even take it as my only bag on 1-2 day trips when I don't take any camera with me). It has enough space for flashes, batteries, all the chargers we bring these days, books, magazines, etc. I don't mind walking around with it either when I travel and don't want to bring both bags. IMO it screams "Business trip" rather than "camera bag". The optional shoulder straps convert it into a backpack - that helps when you load it to the max.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 21, 2014)

ahab1372 said:


> 7enderBender,
> I figured you either didn't have the laptop at hand or the camera store, just wasn't sure which one .
> Trying bags with your gear is the best way to find out. I have packed and unpacked most of my stuff into 4 different bags, in the store, before I bought the 10.
> I also agree with pbd, ThinkTank really forgot the laptop option on the 10 and 20. I personally don't miss it when I go shooting, but would be nice to have the option. Btw, the 13-inch doesn't fit comfortably into the front pocket of the 10, even without a sleeve.
> For the actual travel time (on the plane etc) I don't mind taking the larger UrbanDisguise (I even take it as my only bag on 1-2 day trips when I don't take any camera with me). It has enough space for flashes, batteries, all the chargers we bring these days, books, magazines, etc. I don't mind walking around with it either when I travel and don't want to bring both bags. IMO it screams "Business trip" rather than "camera bag". The optional shoulder straps convert it into a backpack - that helps when you load it to the max.



Yes, sorry, I was thinking of the 11" MBA in the front pocket of the 10, not the 13" MBA. The iPad and 11" work well, but that is no help!


----------



## ahab1372 (Apr 21, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Yes, sorry, I was thinking of the 11" MBA in the front pocket of the 10, not the 13" MBA. The iPad and 11" work well, but that is no help!


Oh well, trade-offs. I'm starting to understand Neuro's "the right bag for the occasion" approach much better. So far I was able to limit it to two bags only


----------

